# Answer a Question With A Question...



## GFR (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote the person above you, answering only with a question...

I'll start...

did you workout today?


----------



## MyK (Dec 2, 2005)

no!


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Quote the person above you, answering only with a question...
> 
> I'll start...
> 
> did you workout today?


 what were you wearing


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 2, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> what were you wearing



I don't know, what was I wearing?  Maybe my uniform?


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 2, 2005)

What color is it?


----------



## GFR (Dec 2, 2005)

what color are the whores you fuck?


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> what color are the whores you fuck?




Blue?


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 2, 2005)

Yellow, why do you want to know?


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 2, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Yellow, why do you want to know?



Yellow?  Are some kind of freak?


----------



## redspy (Dec 2, 2005)

Isn't Yellow the new Black?


----------



## MyK (Dec 2, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Isn't Yellow the new Black?



dude, thats soooooo racist, do you wanna get banned????


----------



## redspy (Dec 2, 2005)

Can you get banned on IM?


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 2, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Isn't Yellow the new Black?



I thought that was pink?


----------



## MyK (Dec 2, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Can you get banned on IM?


  would you like to see the rules?


----------



## redspy (Dec 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> would you like to see the rules?


Aren't rules for pussies?


----------



## MyK (Dec 2, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Aren't rules for pussies?



so you think we should show dougnukem the rules?


----------



## GSXR750 (Dec 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> so you think we should show dougnukem the rules?



Do you really think he would read them?


----------



## MyK (Dec 2, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Do you really think he would read them?



do I?


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 2, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Do you really think he would read them?



wth is HST?  Highly Supergay Training?


----------



## GSXR750 (Dec 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> do I?



What would foreman do?


----------



## redspy (Dec 2, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> What would foreman do?


Doesn't he do "wrist work" exclusively?


----------



## GSXR750 (Dec 2, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Doesn't he do "wrist work" exclusively?



How could that be?  It'd be different if you were talking about Mino lee.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 2, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> How could that be?  It'd be different if you were talking about Mino lee.


undercovercop?


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 2, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> wth is HST?  Highly Supergay Training?



Some wannabe ninja w/out any useful purpose in life couldn't have possibly said this could he?


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Some wannabe ninja w/out any useful purpose in life couldn't have possibly said this could he?


Has anyone heard the rumor BigDly is gay???


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard the rumor BigDly is gay???




Has anyone heard that it is not true?


----------



## MyK (Jan 26, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard that it is not true?


Has anyone not heard that it is true?


----------



## topolo (Jan 26, 2006)

a homo says what?


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> a homo says what?





			
				topolo said:
			
		

> I just shot a big load all over my desk.


----------



## topolo (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



thanks for reminding me, I need you to get in there and clean it up.


----------



## MyK (Jan 26, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> a homo says what?





			
				topolo said:
			
		

> what


----------



## topolo (Jan 26, 2006)

You can help him myk.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 26, 2006)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> What would foreman do?



Wouldnt he do what he loves to do, post on IM?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 26, 2006)

What's the speed of dark?


----------



## MyK (Jan 26, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> What's the speed of dark?




 well, it must be faster than light!


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> well, it must be faster than light!


Is that a question??


----------



## MyK (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Is that a question??



what do you think?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 26, 2006)

Why are buildings called buildings when
they're finished? Shouldn't they be called
builts?


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Why are buildings called buildings when
> they're finished? Shouldn't they be called
> builts?


Why didn't you answer MyK's question with a question????


----------



## maniclion (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Why didn't you answer MyK's question with a question????


Who is MyK Jones?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 26, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Who is MyK Jones?


 
I dont know, but why would Captain Crunch be suspected
of a crime and prosecuted by Matlock?


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 26, 2006)

Gay Shit?


----------

